# staggering and code



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Only two ways to find out, wait until they show up or call and ask. Should have asked before installing it.
No way you I have used 4 X 8 unless there's was 0 way to get then down there.
Did you use screws and 5/8 fire code sheet rock?
Whats the joist spacing?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

jackwashere said:


> I have a portion of the ceiling which is exactly 16'x20'. I installed the ceiling using 10 sheets of 4'x8' drywall. Problem is I did not stagger them into 8+8 and 4+8+4 pieces. Someone told me the inspector is going to have a cow. Drywall needs to be staggered according to code. Is this true or can I get away with it as-is? I would hate to rip the ceiling apart now and redo it.


 if you did not stager the sheets ...the finsher is for sure going to have a cow...tough to finish like that.....I don't recall any code for hanging drywall..except for fire rated walls and ceilings...maybe thats because we have always stagered the joints because that is how we we taught...:yes::yes:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

No code about staggered or not as far as I know----just good practice---so call the inspector (let us know if he has a cow)


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

In your seismic zone, it may be required for the added horizontal diaphragm benefits; http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_7_par015.htm As said, check locally. Hope you used the correct thickness; http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_7_par013.htm

Of course, CA has their own codes; http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/st/ca/st/index.htm

Gary
PS. I know the walls cannot break sheet on same stud- opposite side.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Don't know of any code but it's called railroading and it will always show. Why didn't you use 12' or 16' sheets.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> Don't know of any code but it's called railroading and it will always show. Why didn't you use 12' or 16' sheets.


I agree with this, not so much code but its harder for the finisher and if it cracks its a good chance it will crack all the way across the room


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Gary,
Just FYI, that link for the CA codes is out of date. Most of those were superseded by the 2013 codes (eff. 1/1/14)

Both LA city and county make extensive changes to the state codes, so the OP should check with his AHJ.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"so the OP should check with his AHJ."---- as I also stated....

Gary


----------



## jackwashere (May 5, 2010)

Unbelievable conclusion to this story. Since I work in downtown Los Angeles I am close to the building and safety offices. I figure LA City LA County same monkey. So I visit the B&S office and ask them. 

According to city drywall is purely cosmetic. Do what you want with it. I said now wait a second, my inspector told me to take several 4x12 sheets off because I installed them with the direction of the joists not across to increase sheer strength. Lady answering building code questions smiled at me and said "not one of our inspectors". How did she know it was county not city inspector? Say! Then she was a wiseass and said sarcastically "ask them what the sheer rating needs to be for drywall?". If the inspector answers means he is full of it because there is no rating because it is not used for sheer strength like plywood or osb. 

OK so I confront my inspector with the direction and staggering question. She explains things differently. Cross direction is required staggering is not. She explained how drywall is used for adding strength and fire protection.

Since this is a feudal system I am working with I had to agree with the county inspector. I just can't help but think that the city inspector was on to something.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Welcome to the world of codes. Now you understand why some contractors get frustrated with inspectors.


----------

